# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  دروس تربوية من حياة الدكتور عبد الرحمن السميط

## أم أروى المكية

الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على النبِيِّ الكريم.*
وبعد:*
عبدالرحمن السميط، خادم الفقراء الأيتام، هكذا يحبُّ أن يسمِّي نفسه، لَم يَفْخَر بنفسه في حين أنَّ الخليج يفتخر به، على عادة المصلِحين من أهل السُّنة أن يَفخر بهم أهلوهم، أتناول في هذه الورقات: التَّعريفَ به، وأهمَّ الدُّروس التربويَّة من حياته.*
التعريف به:*
هو الدكتور: عبدالرحمن حمود السميط، رئيس مجلس إدارة جمعية العون المباشر (مسلمي إفريقيا سابقًا)، تخرَّج من جامعة بغداد بعد أن حصل على بكالوريوس الطبِّ والجراحة، حصل على دبلوم أمراض مناطق حارَّة من جامعة ليفربول عام 1974م، واستكمل دراساته العليا في جامعة ماكجل الكنديَّة، متخصِّصًا في الأمراض الباطنية والجهاز الهضمي، عمل إخصائيًّا في مستشفى الصباح في الفترة من 1980 - 1983م، ونشر العديد من الأبحاث العلميَّة والطبية في مجال القولون والفحص بالمنظار لأورام السرطان، كما أصدر أربعة كتب هي: "لبيك إفريقيا"، و"دمعة على إفريقيا"، "رسالة إلى ولدي"، "العرب والمسلمون في مدغشقر"، بالإضافة إلى العديد من البحوث وأوراق العمل ومئات المقالات التي نُشِرت في صحف متنوِّعة.
هذا قدرٌ كافٍ للتعريف به، إلاَّ أن الأهم للدُّعاة والمُربِّين وأهل الإصلاح الالتفات إلى الدُّروس التربويَّة، واللفتات الدَّعوية من الرحلة الإفريقيَّة للدكتور السميط، واستنباط معانٍ دعويَّة، واستخلاص تجارب تختصر علينا كثيرًا من الزَّمن، ولعلِّي أُسهِم بشيء مما تأمَّلتُه في حياة الدكتور، فاتحًا بابَ الاستنتاج التربويِّ والدعوي من حياته لإخواني الدعاة.*
*
*أهم إنجازاته
اسلم على يده أكثر من 11 مليون شخص في أفريقيا بعد أن قضى أكثر من 29 سنة ينشر الإسلام في القارة السوداء.
مؤسس جمعية العون المباشر (مسلمي أفريقيا سابقا).
رئيس تحرير مجله الكوثر.
بناء ما يقارب من 5700 مسجد ورعاية 15000 يتيم وحفر حوالي 9500 بئراً ارتوازية في أفريقيا.
إنشاء 860 مدرسة و 4 جامعات و204 مركز إسلامي.
قام ببناء 124 مستشفى ومستوصفاً و840 مدرسة قرآنية.
قام بدفع رسوم 95 ألف طالب مسلم وطباعة 6 ملايين نسخة من المصحف وتوزيعها على المسلمين الجدد.
نفذ عدداً ضخماً من مشاريع إفطار الصائمين لتغطي حوالي 40 دولة مختلفة وتخدم أكثر من مليوني صائم.

 الدُّروس التربويَّة من حياة السميط:
1- الله يهيِّئ أفرادًا لأعمال مستقبلية:*
قال الدكتور السميط: "منذ كان عمري خمس سنوات وأنا دائمًا أتصوَّر أنِّي في إفريقيا والغابات، وأذكر أنِّي كانت عندي عصًا أنام وأضَعُها بجانبي، عصًا تابعة للكشَّافة لأجْل الأفاعي، وتعلَّمتُ كيف أصيد الأفاعي السامَّة".
وهذا من تَهْيئة الله لبعض عباده، ومن تأمَّل قصصَ كثيرٍ من الناجحين، تبيَّن له أنَّ فكرة مشروعه كانت تُراوده في الصِّغَر؛ إمَّا بخيال أو بتفكير.
وهذا يجعل المربِّي يلتفت إلى أحوال مربِّيه، ويقتنص تهيئةَ الله لهم إنْ وفَّقه الله إلى ذلك؛ ليصنع ما يتوافق مع حال المتربِّي.*

2- التواضع هَدْي نبوَّة:*
أثناء مقابلتي الوحيدة للدكتور في مُحافظة حفر الباطن، كان يغضب حين يُسمَّى "الداعية الكبير"، أو "فضيلة الشيخ"، ويظهَرُ الغضب من خلال اعتراضه وقسمات وجهه، واللَّقب الذي يحبُّه، ويذيِّل اسمه به دائمًا: خادم الفقراء والأيتام، وحينما سُئِل: "هل أنت داعية أم ماذا؟ قال: أنا أبسط من أن أكون داعية، فما زلتُ في بداية الدَّرْب، والدعوة حقيقةً أكبَرُ منِّي".
لا يجتمع في قلب الداعيةِ المصلح (الكِبْر والدَّعوة)؛ فإنْ خالطَ الداعيةَ شيءٌ من كِبْر، نقص من نَفْع بركة دعوته بقدر ما داخلَ الكبْرُ قلبه، نعوذ بالله من ذلك.*

3- تنمية المواهب والقدرات:*
"يَحكي المقرَّبون منه أنَّ الدكتور السميط بدأ العمل الخيريَّ وأعمال البِرِّ منذ صغره؛ ففي المرحلة الثانويَّة، أراد مع بعض أصدقائه أن يقوموا بعمل تطوُّعي، فقاموا بجمع مبلغٍ من المال من مصروفهم اليوميِّ، واشتروا سيارة، وكان يقوم أحدُ أفراد المجموعة بعد انتهاء دوامه بنقل العُمَّال البُسَطاء إلى أماكن عمَلِهم، أو إلى بيوتِهم دون مقابل".
لدينا في المجتمع قدراتٌ وطاقات تحتاج إلى عملَيْن دعوِيَّيْن: الاستِكْشاف، والتَّنمية.
ولئن تخلَّت المَحاضن الحكوميَّة عن دورها في ذلك، فمن المتعين على المراكز الدعويَّة والمحاضن التربويَّة المبادرةُ لذلك، فالطاقة والموهبة التي تمتَّع بها الدكتور السميط في المرحلة الثانويَّة لها نظائر في واقعنا المعاصر، ويبقى التحدِّي مفروضًا على المربِّين في اكتشافها ومتابعتها.*

4- زرع التحدِّي عند الداعية:*
يقول الدكتور: "ليس مِن عادتي أنْ أَرجع دون قرية كنت أنوي الذَّهاب لها"، وإذا استعرضنا العقبات التي تعرَّضْنا لها في إفريقيا، أدركنا أنَّ الداعية لا بد أن يتربَّى على روح التحدِّي والإصرار، وبهذا:
• تتجدَّد الهمة في قلبه.
• تزول الانهزامية لديه.*

5- الله عند قلوب المساكين:*
مَن يقرأ القرآن المكِّي، والنَّهج النبويَّ في الفترة المكيَّة، يلحظ أنَّها اعتنَتْ بالفئة الضعيفة في المجتمع، ومنهم: الفقراء والأيتام، والأرامل والأسرى؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِينًا وَيَتِيمًا وَأَسِيرًا ﴾ [الإنسان: 8].
لَم تكن إفريقيا خيارًا اضطراريًّا للدكتور السميط؛ فقد كانت أوربا الجميلة الفاتنة خيارًا ممكنًا، كما قال: "كان بإمكاننا أن نعيش في كندا، كان بإمكاننا أن نعيش في أوروبا، وعُرِضت علينا فُرَص رفَضْناها، ورفضت حتَّى الإقامة في الكويت".
وهذا يحتِّم على الدُّعاة الالتفاتَ للمناطق الضعيفة والفئات المُحتاجة، وعدم الاقتصار على العمل الدعويِّ في المجتمعات المتحضِّرة، واللقاء بالطَّبقات الغنيَّة.*

6- الثبات والاستمرار في العمل الدعوي:*
كان عمر بن الخطَّاب يُرسِل الصَّحابة الكرام إلى البلدان والأمصار، فاتَّفَق مولدهم في الحجاز، واختلفَتْ قبورهم على أنحاء الأمصار الإسلاميَّة.
حينما سُئِل الدكتور السميط: "متى تُلقِي عصا التَّرحال؟" قال: "سأُلقي عصا الترحال يوم أن تضمن الجنَّة لي، وما دمت دون ذلك فلا مفرَّ من العمل حتَّى يأتي اليقين".
وقال: "كان بالإمكان أن أعيش بالكويت مؤخَّرًا، بعدما شعرت أنِّي قضيتُ فترة من حياتي، كان بالإمكان أن نقضِيَها في عملٍ خيري أفضل".
هذه الخاطرة التي ذكَرَها الدكتور كثيرًا ما تَطْرأ على العاملين في الحقل الدعويِّ حيث يظنُّ الشخص أنه أدَّى دورًا مشكورًا وبحاجةٍ إلى الاعتزال، وكان من نتائج ذلك ضَعْفُ الأعمال وتخلُّف بعضها، إنَّ دور الداعية ينتهي بموت صاحبه، بينما يبقى مشروعه مستمرًّا.*

7- الداعية والمعاناة الدعوية:*
طريق الدَّعوة إلى الله طريقٌ شاق، محفوفٌ بالمَكاره، فمن الأخطاء الدعويَّة أن ينظر الداعيةُ للمكان المريح، وتوفر الخدمات أكثر من نظرته للحاجة الدَّعوية الماسَّة.
يقول السميط عن البلدة التي سكَنَها: "أنا أعيش في قريةٍ يَنْقطع فيها الكهرباء والماء يوميًّا، وهذا بالنسبة لي شخصيًّا شيءٌ كثير؛ لأني مصاب بالسكَّري، وأستخدم إِبَر الأنسولين خمسَ مرات في اليوم، وعندي أدوية لا بد أن أضعها في الثلاَّجة، أنا أعيش في قريةٍ حتَّى كيس النايلون لشراء أيِّ حاجة بالسوق لا أتحصل عليه بيسر، أنا أعيش في قريةٍ لا يوجد فيها أشياء كثيرة مما تعارَفْنا عليه أنا وأنت على أنَّه من أساسيات الحياة".
أليس من الغَبْن الدعويِّ أن تُترك الدعوة في القرى والهجر؛ لقصور خدماتها، أو لِبُعدها عن الموطن الأصلي؟ من المتقَرر في السُّنن الدعوية أن النَّجاح على قدر المعاناة.*

8- أسرة الداعية مَدَدٌ وعون له:*
كثيرًا ما ينفرِدُ الداعية بالعمل الدعويِّ ويحاول تنحيةَ أسرته، خاصَّة حينما يكون العمل شاقًّا، فيُشْفِق الداعية على أسرته من المعاناة، بينما تُعَدُّ الأسرة بمثابة خطِّ الإمداد للدَّاعية، يساعدونه في عمله، ويقتدون بسلوكه، ويقدِّرون كثيرًا من ظروفه وأحواله.
يَذْكر لنا الدكتور السميط تجربته في إشراك أسرته - وليس زوجته فحَسْب - في العمل الدعوي، فيقول: "أنا عشتُ في إفريقيا 26 سنة، أهلي كانوا بالكويت، ويلتحقون معي في فترة الصيف؛ لأنَّ أولادي ما كانوا يعرفونني إذا رجعتُ للكويت، أولادي الصِّغار خاصَّة يهربون منِّي، فيَجِيئون معي إلى إفريقيا، وننام في المساجد الطينيَّة، وفي الغابات، وأحيانًا نبقى يومين وثلاثة وخمسة نأكل موزًا في الفطور والغداء والعشاء"!
ويصف لنا إحدى معاناتِه وكيف حوَّرَها درسًا تربويًّا، فيقول: "لما ملَّ أولادي أكْلَ الموز ثلاثة أيام، طلبوا أيَّ شيء ساخنٍ كالبيض مثلاً، فرفضتُ طلبهم؛ لأننا بعد يومين سنَصِل إلى مدينةٍ فيها كلُّ شيء، لكنهم أصَرُّوا فاشترَوْا من أهل الأكواخ بيضًا، من كلِّ كوخ بيضة أو بيضتين، فلمَّا طبخوها خرجَتْ فاسدةً كلها، فقلتُ: هذه عقوبةٌ من الله لكم"!*

9- الهمَّة تتحدَّى الأمراض:*
إنَّ أحوج زادٍ يحتاج إليه الداعية: أن يُشبِع روحه من الهمة العالية، إنَّ الصحة البدنيَّة تأتي في مَنْزلة متأخِّرة إذا قُورِنَت بالهمة والإرادة، إنَّ فاتح إفريقيا ومجدِّدها الدكتور السميط، يقول عن أمراضه العضويَّة: "فعندي عشراتُ الأمراض من جلطة بالقلب مرَّتين، وجلطة بالمخ، مع شلل قد زال، والحمد لله، وارتفاعٍ في ضغط الدَّم، ومرض السكَّري، وجلطات في السَّاق، وخشونةٍ في الرُّكبة تَمْنعني من الصلاة دون كرسي، وارتفاع في الكولسترول، ونزيفٍ في العين وغيرها كثير، ولكن مَنْ ينقذني من الحساب يوم يشكوني الناس في إفريقيا بأنني لم أسْعَ إلى هدايتهم".
مع قائمة الأمراض الطويلة، أصبح يَعمل عملاً لَم تصل إليه دُولٌ بَعْد، وذلك بالهمَّة العالية والإرادة الجازمة، فإذا صحَّ العزم هان الطلب، وزال المرض، واضمحلَّ العائق.*

10- الانقطاع للعمل الدعوي يجعله فريدًا:*
مِمَّا يعيق بعض الأعمال الدعوية: أن صاحبها يُعطيها فضولاً من وقته، قد يكون ذلك مقبولاً في بعض الحالات حسبَ التقديرات الدعويَّة، إلا أنه مرفوضٌ تَمامًا في العمل الذي يُوازي حجم الأمَّة بكاملها، إذا سَمِعنا الدكتور السميط يتحدَّث عن عمَلِه، عرَفْنا سرَّ التفوُّق في عِلمه، فيقول عن نفسه: "أنا ما عندي تلفاز، أنا أقدر أن آتي به، لكن أنا رفضتُ أن أشتري تلفازًا، ولا راديو، ولا جرائد، أنا أريد أن أعيش لهؤلاء فقط، ما عندي همٌّ غير هؤلاء".
الجملة الأخيرة هي سرُّ نجاحه؛ فالانقطاع في العمل الدعويِّ يجعل فِكْر الداعية واهتمامَه ونظرته تتَّحِد إلى جزءٍ محدَّد، يركِّز فيه عملَه وتطويره، ويعيشه في كلِّ لحظة، وهذا الشعور يجعلنا نفهم قول عمر بنِ الخطاب - رضي الله عنه -: "إنِّي لأجهِّز الجيوش وأنا في الصَّلاة".*

11- الحال التي وصلت إليها الأمة في زماننا:*
من خلال سيرة الدكتور السميط، ظهرَ لنا حجمُ المعاناة التي وصلَتْ إليها الأمَّةُ في زماننا، وهي حالٌ إذا سمعها الإنسان المسلم، شعر بالأسى على نفسه في التَّخاذل عن إصلاحها، فيقول الدكتور عن حال الأمَّة الإفريقية: "سألتُ، قلت لهم: أيش دينكم؟ قالوا: الحمد الله نَحن مسلمون بروتستانت! قلتُ لهم: كيف تكونون مسلمين بروتستانت؟ قالوا: أجدادنا قالوا لنا: إنَّنا مسلمون، لكنَّنا لا نعرف كيف نصلِّي، ولا كيف نصوم، فجاءنا البروتستانت - جزاهم الله خيرًا! وعلَّمونا كيف نصلِّي، وبنَوْا لنا هذه الكنيسة - وأروني الكنيسة - وأعطونا الإنجيل"!
ويصوِّر الدكتور السميط مشهدًا من حال الأمَّة، فيقول: "في منطقة مكلوندي في جنوب النَّيجر، يوجد 200 ألف نسمة، نصفهم مسلمون، لا يعرفون الصَّلاة، ولا الصوم، بل لا يعرفون شهادة أنْ لا إله إلاَّ الله"!
هذا الواقع الأليم لواقع الأمَّة المرحومة، يحتِّم على أفرادها في زماننا الدعوةَ، ورفْعَ الجهل، والبذلَ والتعاون على كافَّة المستويات والأصعدة، ولعلَّه أيضًا يعيد النَّظر في بعض مسائل العقيدة؛ مثل: العُذْر بالجهل.*

12- التلطُّف بالقول مع المدعوين:*
قال الله لنبيِّه موسى - عليه السَّلام -: ﴿ فَقُلْ هَلْ لَكَ إِلَى أَنْ تَزَكَّى* وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى ﴾ [النازعات: 18 - 19]، يُخاطب بذلك طاغيةَ الأرض في زمانه؛ فرعون مُدَّعي الرُّبوبية.
ولئن كانت الكلمة الفظَّةُ الغليظة تُغلِق القلب المفتوح، فإنَّ الكلمة الليِّنة تَفْتح القلب المغلق.
يقول الدكتور السميط وهو يُخاطب مدعُوِّيه: "وقلتُ لَهم: أنا من الكويت، والكويت في أرض مكَّة، وأهلي في مكة، قالوا لي: قبل ثمانمائة سنة خرج واحدٌ من عندنا إلى مدغشقر، فما سمعنا أخباره نهائيًّا، وأرسلوني حتَّى أطمئن عليكم، أطمئنُّ عليكم، على أبقاركم، على زرعكم، على أولادكم، على زوجاتكم".*

13- الداعية العربي من بلاد العرب:*
فضَّل الله جنس العرب على سائر الأجناس، وجعل التَّفاضُل بينهم بالتقوى، ومن يُتابع كتابات الدكتور السميط يَلْحظ أننا نملك وسيلةً دعويَّة لَم نلتفت لها، وهي:
أنَّنا عربٌ ومن بلاد العرب، إنَّ كلمة عربيّ لها دلالة خاصة عند كثيرٍ من الشعوب، ففي إفريقيا يقول الدكتور: "في مناطقَ بأكملها في شرق كينيا، إذا رأَوا الإنسان العربي يدخلون في الإسلام بدون سؤالٍ ولا جواب، وهم يحترمون العربيَّ ويقدِّرونه، بينما الآخَرون صار لهم مائة سنة وعشرة سنوات يَعملون عندهم"!
وقُلْ مثل ذلك في البلدان الشرقيَّة، وبشكلٍ أقلَّ في بلاد الغرب، فعلى الدُّعاة العرَب الالتفاتُ لِما فضَّلَهم الله به، وتسخيره لدعوتهم.*

14- صناعة الدعاة (البلديِّين):*
مِن أنجح مشاريع الدكتور السميط: صناعة دعاةٍ من أهل البلد نفسه، وهو بذلك يُقرِّر تجربةً رائدة للعمل الدعويِّ؛ أن يعمل على إخراج دعاةٍ من كلِّ بلد، فأهل البلد أعرَفُ ببلده، ويروي لنا الدكتور القصةَ التالية: "عندنا داعٍ اسمه عبدالرحمن ينجورو كان تاجِرَ (ألماظ)، وطلَّقَ التجارة، كان غنِيًّا جدًّا، وبيته الآن مفتوح كلَّما أسلم واحدٌ يجيء ويسكن عنده ثلاثة أشهر، ويَذْهب، عنده خلوةٌ للقرآن، يعلِّم القرآن، ويعلم مبادئ الإسلام، وتجد عنده مسلمين أشكالاً وألوانًا، ولكن هذا الرجل ربَّاني، هذا الرجل عنده طرقٌ غريبة في الدَّعوة".
وبِهذا نقرِّر نظريَّة في علم الدعوة: أنَّ صناعة دعاةٍ بلديِّين ضرورةٌ دعوية.*

15- الداعية ومشاريع التعليم:*
مجالات الدعوة متعدِّدة، إلاَّ أن مشاريع التعليم يجب تقديمُها في زماننا المعاصر، ففي كلِّ زمنٍ تَتفاضل الأعمال فيه، ونظرًا إلى الجهل العميم فإنَّ التعليم هو المقدَّم.
سُئِل مجدِّدُ إفريقيا الدكتور السميط: "ما هي باختصارٍ إستراتيجيَّة خُطَط عملكم في إفريقيا؟ فقال الدكتور: التعليم ثم التعليم ثم التعليم"، وقال: "نَحن اهتمَمْنا بالتعليم كثيرًا؛ لأنِّي تألَّمتُ جدًّا، وبكيت عندما علمتُ أنه ليس هناك خرِّيج مسلم واحد في كلِّ ملاوي، وكان الناس يسمُّون الناس غير المسلمين: (ألاسالي)، و(ألا سالي) معناها الرَّجُل المتخلِّف".
هذه التجربة الدعويَّة العميقة للدكتور تختصر علينا دراسةَ أولويات الدعوة، فعلى الدُّعاة أن يولوا البرامجَ التعليميَّة أولويَّة خاصة.*

16- الشفافية الدعويَّة:*
أهمُّ ما ينبغي مراعاتُه في قضايا الدَّعوة المعاصِرة هو: الشفافية الدعوية، ويُراد بها وضوحُ العمل الدعويِّ في جميع مراحله، وهنا سؤالٌ يَطرأ على ذهن المُتابع للعمل الخيريِّ في الفترة الماضية، وهو:
لماذا لَم تُغلَق مؤسَّسة العون التي يرأَسُها الدكتور، في حين أُغلِقَت بعض المؤسسات الخيريَّة؟
من حيث النتيجةُ فإنَّ إسلام الملايين على يد الدكتور وجمعيَّته ليس بأقلَّ خطرًا من المؤسسات التي تدعم الجهاد؛ لأنَّ الإرهاب في قاموس الولايات المتحدة يُرادف الإسلام، إلا أنَّ أحد أبرز أسباب حِفْظ الله لجمعية الدكتور هو: شفافيتها كما صرَّح به، قائلاً: "ضمانات الشَّفافية أنَّ عندنا درجاتٍ من الرقابة الماليَّة لا توجد في أيِّ مؤسَّسة في منطقتنا، عندنا ستُّ درجات من الرقابة ابتداءً من الميدان هناك، ثُم المُحاسبة الميدانيَّة عندنا في المقرِّ الرئيسي بالكويت، ثم المحاسبة العامَّة، ثم التدقيق الداخلي، ثم التدقيق الخارجي".
وبهذا نُقرِّر نتيجة دعويَّة هامة، مفادها: أنَّ الوضوح الدعويَّ ضمانٌ للاستمرار.*

17- الداعية وإستراتيجيَّة اقتلاع اليأس:*
الداعية الميدانيُّ يَعرف مقدار اليأس الَّذي خيَّم على قلوب بعض الدُّعاة حين يتذكَّرون حاجة مشاريعهم إلى الدَّعم المالي، وفَقْرهم في التواصل مع المتبرِّعين، وصعوبة الوصول لأهل البَذْل والإحسان، ثم صعوبة إقناعهم، وقلَّة ما يجودون به أحيانًا!
هذه العقَبات جعلَت البعض لا يفتَح مجالاً لنفسه بالتَّفكير في مشروعٍ دعوي، وهذا ما حدث للدكتور السميط في بداية العمل، فقد تفاجأ بأنَّ مجموع ما حصل عليه (1000 دولار في السنة)، فسقطَتْ من ذهنِه مشاريعُ بناء المساجد وحَفْر الآبار، وتشييد الجامعات، إلا أنَّ الدكتور أعطى الدُّعاة إستراتيجيَّة دعوية مهمَّة، وهي: تغيير سياسة جمع التبَرعات، واستبدال الطبقة الغنيَّة بالطبقة المتوسطة، فيقول: "نركِّز على متوسِّطي الدخل؛ شعرنا بأنَّ المرأة - مع كلِّ تقديرٍ واحترامٍ للرِّجال - أكثَرُ بركةً من الرَّجل، وقادرة عاطفيَّة، وتُعطي أكثرَ من الرجل، شعرنا بأنَّ المرأة الَّتي عمرها بين 25 و 45، وتَعْمل مُدرِّسة أو ممرِّضة أو طبيبةً، أو غيرها، تعطينا كلَّ شهر مائة ريال، أو مائتي ريال، أو خمسمائة ريال".*

18- المبادرة الدعويَّة وعرض النفس:*
في الحين الذي يَنتظر البعض من غيره أن يَرسم له عملاً دعويًّا يُناسبه، أو دعوة رسميَّة من الجهات الحكوميَّة، نجد أنَّ الداعية الموفَّق مَن يبحث عن مكانه الذي يَنفع فيه، ويُبادر الجهات الحكوميَّة، وهو ما حدث للدكتور السميط: "لما استكمَل دراسته العليا في الخارج، ورجع لبلده الكويت، وجد في نفسه طاقةً هائلة للعمل الخيريِّ، فعرض نفسه على وزارة الأوقاف للتطوُّع بالعمل الخيريِّ، وكادت البيروقراطية أن تحبطه".
ومن المتقرِّر في القواعد الدعويَّة: أن المبادرة تُكْسِبُ الفرصة، وقد ضاعت بعض المواقع الدعويَّة بسبب تأخُّر المبادرة ليس إلاَّ.*

19- الداعية والعرف الدعوي:*
من القواعد المقرَّرة شرعًا: العادة محكمة، وهي قاعدةٌ أعطَت العُرف أهميَّة للدِّراسة والمعرفة، وكما أنَّ القاعدة تنطبق على أبواب الفقه، فهي صالحةٌ للتطبيق في المجالات الدعويَّة، فالداعية عليه أن يدرس عُرف البلد والمدعُوِّين؛ ليدخل من خلال عرفهم إلى قلوبهم، وقد سار الدكتور السميط على "دراسة أعراف وتقاليد بلاد إفريقيا مُلمًّا بقبائلهم وأسمائها وأعدادها وحدودها الجغرافيَّة، وأعرافها وتاريخها القديم والمعاصر، بل يعرف تفاصيل دقيقةً لا يعرفها إلاَّ ذَوُو الاختصاص منهم، وقد ألَّف كتيبًا عن قبيلة الأنتيمور وتاريخها"، وقال: "تعلَّمتُ الكثير من إفريقيا، وأنا شاكرٌ لإخواني في إفريقيا، تعلَّمتُ أوَّلاً أنِّي أحترم عادات وتقاليدَ الآخرين وقِيَمهم ما لَم تتعارض مع أساسيَّات الدين".
ومن خلال ذلك يتقرَّر أن العُرف الدعويَّ مُحَكَمٌ في الدعوة، فلا يأتِ الداعية بما يخالف عرف المدعُوِّين فيما لا يتَعارض مع أحكام الله.*

20- الوَرَع الدعوي:*
الورع عملٌ قلبي إيماني عظيم، إلاَّ أن الورع الدعويَّ في العمل الخيريِّ يقوم على حفظ أموال المتبَرِّعين، ومراقبتها والعناية بها، وألاَّ تكون الدعوة مبَرِّرًا للتوسُّع في الأموال، يقول الدكتور السميط عن نفسه: "أموال الناس التي دفَعوها للعمل الخيريِّ لا يُمكن أن أفرِّط في ريالٍ واحد منها"، وكثير من مشاريعه يُحسَب (بالهلل السعوديِّ أو الفلس الكويتي)، وذلك يَنعكس على ثقة المتبرِّعين!
ومن الأخطاء في الساحة الدعويَّةِ التوسُّعُ قليلاً في التصرُّف في أموال المُحسِنين، وقد شدَّد أهلُ العلم في باب الوَقْف، ومنَعوا بيعه وهِبتَه، إلاَّ حين تعذُّرِ الاستفادة منه، ولهم تفصيلاتٌ في ذلك تقوم على تحقيق الورع الدعويِّ في أموال المحسنين.*

21- اللذَّة الدَّعوية:*
إحساس الدَّاعية يختلف عن سائر النَّاس، إنه يتلذَّذ بقلبه ووجدانه وإحساسه، لا يجد اللذَّة في استقبالٍ أو احتفالٍ أو حفاوة، إنَّما لذَّتُه حين يرى نتائج أعماله تتحقَّق أمام عينيه، يقول الدكتور السميط عن لذَّتِه: "والله أشتاق أن أعيش مع الناس البُسَطاء، أشتاق إلى رؤية الأيتام، وأن أعيش بينهم، ومُحادثتهم بعد صلاة المغرب، أو بعد صلاة الفجر، أشتاق وأشعر بالفخر عندما أرى الأيتام الذين كانوا مشرَّدين حفاةَ الأقدام، اليوم هُم أطبَّاء ومهندسون وأساتذة جامعيُّون ومديرو مدارس، وخبراءُ في أماكن مختلفة، أشعر بأنَّ هذا فخرٌ لي، وأشعر أنَّ جهدي خلال ثمانية وعشرين سنةً الله - سبحانه وتعالى - كافأني فيه أنِّي رأيتُ النتائج الآن".
وكثيرًا ما يعبِّر عن سعادته وأنسه في حياته مع الفقراء، رغم ما يُعانيه من المتاعب، وعلى هذا فرُؤية الداعية لنتائجه مِمَّا يزيد حماسه لدعوته، ويَكْمُن الخطأ حين يتوقَّف العمل الدعويُّ؛ لتأخُّر النتائج والثمرات.*

22- الداعية بين تفاوت المشاريع ومشروع العمر:*
يُعتبَر وضع الأمَّة في وقتها الرَّاهن مأساويًّا وبحاجةٍ إلى مشاريع دعويَّة مستمرَّة:
• على جميع الاتِّجاهات: كالتَّعليم والإعلام والمساجد والجامعات.
• وفي جميع المناطق: المدُن والمحافظات والقرى والهجر.
ولِهذا؛ مما يعيق المشاريع الكبرى: انشغال الدَّاعية بين مشاريعَ صغيرةٍ يَفرضها الواقع، والحل الأمثل لقيادات العمل الإسلاميِّ أن يُفرِّغ نفسه لمشروع عمره الأكبر، وعلى هذا؛ سار الدكتور السميط - حفظه الله -: فلم تشغَلْه صغار المشاريع، وأزمات الأمَّة عن مشروعه الأكبَرِ في الدَّعوة إلى الإسلام، يقول عن مشروعه: "لقد أسلمَ في إثيوبيا وشمال كينيا خمسون ألفًا من قبيلة (البوران)، وأسلمَ ثلاثون ألفًا في شمال كينيا من قبائل (الغبرا) و(البرجي)، وأسلم مئات الألوف في رواندا، ومثلهم في ملاوي، و80 ألفًا أسلموا في جنوب تشاد، وستُّون ألفًا في جنوب النيجر، وعشرات الألوف في جنوب السنغال، وغينيا الغابيَّة، وبنين، وسيراليون، وغيرها".
وبِهذا الجهد الجبَّار يقرِّر الدكتور قاعدةً دعويَّة هامة في العمل الدعويِّ: أنَّ الانشغال بمشروعٍ طويل بنَّاء للأمة أولى من تشتيت الجهد، ويبقى للأزمات خصوصيَّتُها؛ ليقدِّرها أهل الاختصاص من القيادات الدعوية.*

23- حفظ الله لدينه:*
من السُّنن المقرَّرة أنَّ الله يتولَّى حفظ دينِه، وقد ثبت قولُ النبِيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إنَّ الله يؤيِّد هذا الدِّين بالرَّجل الفاجر)).
ومن تأمَّل سيرة الدكتور السميط، وكيف أنَّ الله هيَّأ للقارَّة السوداءِ رجلاً يُنقِذها من الكفر، زاد يقينُه بحفظ الله، وعندما سُئِل الدكتور السميط: "من تتوقَّعون أن يكمل مشواركم الدعويَّ في إفريقيا؟ قال: إنَّ أرحام النِّساء المسلمات لم تُصَب بالعُقْم في أن تنجب مَن هو خير من عبدالرحمن السميط".
وهذه اللفتة الدعويَّة من الدكتور يَحتاج إليها دُعاتنا في أوقات أزمات الأمَّة، ومِن خلال هذه السُّنة يَستطيع قيادة الفكر الدعوي إيجادَ مخرجٍ للأمَّة، يخطِّطون إستراتيجيَّتَها على ضوئه.*

24- ضرورة بناء المراكز التربوية:*
كثيرًا ما يشيد الدكتور بأهميَّة بناء الجامعات، ومراكز رعاية الأيتام، ومَعاهد تخريج المعلِّمين، وهذه المَجالات تتجاوز العلاجات الآنيَّة إلى إزالة أمراض الأمَّة واقتلاعها، وضمان استمراريَّة العمل، وعلى هذا يقرِّر الدكتور بسلوكِه: ضرورة بناء المراكز التربويَّة.*

25- إيجاد قدوات دعوية واقعية:*
يَزْخر تاريخ الأمَّة بأمثلةٍ رائعة، أخذَتْ من المَجْد أعلاه، وأتعبَتْ مَن يأتي بعدها أن يبلغ شأوَها، وما زالت الأمَّة المباركة وَلُودًا تلدُ الأبطال، ومن قرأ سيرة الدكتور السميط عرف أهميَّة وجود قدوات دعويَّة للناس يرَوْنَها في حياتهم اليوميَّة، وقد كان للدكتور أثرٌ على مَن يجالسه، وكلُّ مَن حَظِي بجلسةٍ عابرة مع الدكتور السميط، فقَدْ ترك في قلبه أثرًا لن يُنسى مع مرور الأيَّام، وبهذا كان السَّلف يزورون الصالحين؛ ليتقوَّوا على عبادة ربهم.*

26- التربية بالإغاثة:*
الداعية لا يتخلَّى عن تعليمه للناس وتربيته لهم، وسيرة الدكتور السميط تدلُّ على أنَّ من مجالات التربية: التربية بالإغاثة، وبهذا يرسم الدكتور السميط منهجيَّةً للجمعيَّات الخيريَّة، ومراكز الإغاثة تقوم على وحدةِ التكامل بين الإغاثة والتربية.*

27- بركة أهل السنة والجماعة:*
سيرة الدكتور السميط تظْهر فيها بركة أهل السُّنة والجماعة، فالدكتور ليس من المُبَرَّزين في العلم الشرعيِّ، ودراسته في الطبِّ البشري، ومع هذا كان له الأثرُ الأكبر في الدَّعوة إلى الله ونَفْع الناس، وبإمكان العاقل أن يُقارن بين رجالات أهل السُّنة وغيرهم من أهل البِدَع؛ لِيَعرف أنَّ منهج أهل السنة يقوم على رحمة الخلق، ودلالتهم إلى ربِّهم.*

28- عاجل  بشرى المؤمن تزيد الداعية حَماسًا:*
كثيرًا ما يسمع الدكتور السميط من عبارات الثَّناء والمدح، وقُدِّمت له عروضٌ مغريةٌ جزاءً لدعوته؛ فقد عرَض عليه "زُعماء القبائل بناتهم، ولكنَّه كان يردُّ عليهم قائلاً: أنا تزوَّجتُ الدعوة، ومن يتزوج الدَّعوة لا يتزوج غيرها".
والمُلاحَظ أنَّ سلوك الدكتور السميط هو سلوك المؤمن حين يَسمع الثَّناء والمدح؛ فإنَّ ذلك يزيد في حماسه وبذله وتضحيته، ثم يرجع إلى نفسه، فيصير أشدَّ مقتًا لها، ويُثني على ربِّه الذي هيَّأه وأعانه حتَّى وصل لهذه المكانة.*

29- التخصص الدعوي فريضة:*
مع تعدُّد حاجات الأمة المعاصرة، يتعيَّن على أهل الاختصاص الدعويِّ إحياءُ منهجيَّة التخصُّص الدعوي في أحد مجالات الدعوة، والدكتور السميط مثالٌ واقعي في أثر التخصُّص في العمل الخيريِّ، وطالب الدكتور: "بضرورة التخصُّص في العمل الخيري، وأنَّ الغرب فيه جامعاتٌ ويُعطون شهادات العليا في التخصُّص بالعمل الخيري".*

30- الإبداع الدعوي مطلب:*
من يعمل في الحقل الدعويِّ يجب أن يجدِّد في الإبداع الدَّعوي، وقد ضرب الدكتور السميط في إبداعه مضربًا عاليًا في الإبداع بالعمل الخيري، ومن ذلك: "أنَّه يبدأ أحيانًا بحفر البئر، وتجديد بعض المساكن قبل بناء المَسْجد، وأحيانًا لا يأمر بإزالة مظاهر الشِّرك؛ حتَّى يبدأ بالتعليم، ثم يَنْزعها؛ ليكون أرسخ في ثبوتها"، ومن إبداعه: "وجد أنَّ الجمعيات النصرانيَّة الإغاثية تُعطي الفقراء بسكويتًا لا يُسمن ولا يغني مِن جوع، فأصبح يُعطيهم بدلاً منه: سكَّرًا يخلطه بماء ليسدَّ جوعهم، وهو أفضل طبيًّا لهم".*

31- الداعية لعله باخع نفس*
إذا قرأتَ بعض مواقف السميط التي يَذْكرها تطرأ عليك الآية الكريمة: ﴿ فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ ﴾ [الكهف: 6].
"فيبكي على عدم استطاعته الوصولَ لقريةٍ من القرى، ويقول عن نفسه بأنَّ سيارة إغاثةٍ تابعةً لجمعيته احترقَت، فلم أبكِ على الجوازات والوثائق الرسميَّة قدر ما تألَّمتُ لأجل كيس سكر؛ لأنَّ أهل القرية لم يذوقوا السُّكر منذ ثماني سنوات".
هذا الشُّعور مطلب للداعية ما لَم يصل بصاحبه إلى القنوط واليأس؛ لانعكاس ذلك على دعوته واستمراريَّتها.*

32- الداعية وفضول الملاهي:*
يقول الدكتور السميط: "لا أعرف في الكويت ولا إفريقيا مكانًا ترفيهيًّا أو ملهًى واحدًا".
بهذا الجهد والجلَد، وقَصْر النَّفْس على الجديَّة؛ نتج لدينا إسلامُ 11 مليون شخص على يد رجلٍ واحد، والدكتور السميط بذلك يربِّي الدُّعاة على أنَّ العمل الجادَّ لا يعرف صاحبُه فضولَ الملاهي والتَّرفيه المضيع للأوقات.*

33- فَتْح القلوب رسولُ فتحِ البلدان:*
قال الدكتور السميط: "من خلال تجربتِي الدعويَّة؛ فإن الدعوة للإسلام تكون عن طريق المُعاملة بالحسنى".
ومن قواعد الدَّعوة العمليَّة: تكون الدَّعوة على قدر المُعامَلة؛ فمتَى حسنت المعاملة وصلت الدَّعوة إلى مساحاتٍ أكبر، ونطاق أوسع، وأثَرٍ أعمق.*

34- الداعية وعبادة الزهد:*
الزُّهد من أجَلِّ أعمال الصالحين، ومِن أرفَعِ أعمال القلوب، وقد تميَّز الدكتور السميط بالزُّهد بالمعنى الشرعيِّ القائم على عدم التعلُّق بالدنيا ومَناصبها، وألاَّ تشغله الدنيا عن الله وعبادته والدعوة إليه، ونَشْر الخير والتعليم والتربية.*

35- المال ليس عائقًا في الدعوة:*
هكذا قرَّره مجدِّد إفريقيا قائلاً: "لَم يكن المال عائقًا بالمقام الأوَّل، وإنَّما الرِّجال هم العائق، وتوفُّر الطاقات هو العائق الحقيقي".
وخلاصة تجربة الدكتور تُزيل كثيرًا من الجدل حول مسألة: أيهما المُحرِّك للآخر؛ المال، أو الدعوة؟
ليجيب لنا الدكتور السميط بخبرته بأنَّ المال يُيسِّره الله، ويسخِّرُه لخدمة دينه، وذَوُو الهمَّة من الرجال يبدؤون أعمالهم الدعويَّة بقليل من المال، لكن بعزيمةٍ وافرة، وإيمان قوي.*

وأخيرًا:*
أترك مدرسة الدكتور السميط مفتوحةَ الأبواب؛ لِيَلِجَ إليها الإخوة الدُّعاة والمُرَبُّون يستنبطون من خبرتِها، ويستَلْهِمون من سياستها، ويَنْهَلون من صفو دعوتها، فجزاه الله خيرًا على دعوته، وشكَرَ الله رفْعَه التكليف عن رقابنا، فأجزِلِ اللَّهم أجره، وأحسِنْ عملَه، واختم له بالصالحات، وصلَّى الله وسلَّم علىنبيِّنا محمَّد .  https://saaid.net/Doat/ageel/22.htm

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وجعل كل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناته.
وأرى أن الشيخ وحيد بالي حفظه الله قد سد بعضًا من الفراغ الذي تركه هذا الرجل.
وقد تحاورت مع الشيخ وحيد بالي في شأن قيامه بما كان يقوم به الشيخ السميط؛ فقال لي الشيخ حفظه الله: أين أنا من هذا الرجل، هذا رجل كان يقيم إقامة دائمة في إفريقيا، وأفنى حياته في ذلك، وأما أنا فأذهب وأعود، ولا أقوم بما قام به هذا الأسد.
فرحم الله تعالى الشيخ السميط، وحفظ الشيخ وحيد، وجميع الدعاة إلى الخير.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله تعالى ، وأبدل الأمة خيرا منه يقوم على هذا الثغر العظيم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> رحمه الله تعالى ، وأبدل الأمة خيرا منه يقوم على هذا الثغر العظيم .


*اللهم آمين*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأعلى درجته

----------

